# Lisl is 2 today...



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Actually yesterday, but I was busy with her doing stuff.

Walked up to DQ for an ice cream cone and played in the back yard most of the afternoon. 

Today, she gets a bar-b-q'ed chicken thigh or two while I eat bratwurst.

Happy birthday baby doll. :cake:

Eating her favorite treat; a cup of vanilla ice cream...



















Posing for the camera...


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Happy birthday beautiful


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

Happy Birthday Lisl!!! :birthday: 
Such a pretty girl!!


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I can't believe she's 2 already! Such a pretty dog she is.


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

*Happy Birthday pretty girl!!! *


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

:birthday: she is absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday Gorgeous!


----------



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Lisl, what a sweet-looking beauty!


----------



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

Happy Birthday gorgeous girl


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Birthday Lisl. You are such a pretty girl and I love your coat. Wishing you lots of health and happiness and fun.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Awww beautiful ! Happy 2nd birthday Lisl


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Thank you all for the wonderful birthday wishes for Lisl.


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Wow she is one gorgeous girl! Happy second birthday and I wish her many more to come  seriously she is STUNNING!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag schöne!
She's looking quite breath taking :wub:


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Viele Danke!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:birthday: * Lisl !!*


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Countess from Lady Wolfington and Lord Grimothy.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Ears back and soft eyes gettin her treats. They know when they are being spoiled.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Yes they do. And she knows she's a daddy's girl too.

Thank you for the nice comments. She means the world to me.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:birthday: to a beautiful girl and many more


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Thank you Shade, and everyone that wished Lisl a Happy Birthday.


----------

